# Officially Mrs Williams



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I know this technically belongs in General Chat but I don't venture up there much so it felt more appropriate here with you guys  
I got married on Saturday so here's some pics! We've got 573 pictures so far and that's just from two cameras. I know there's at least as much coming again from another two cameras, plus others and not forgetting of course the professional ones!
Literally thousands of photos to sort through....
Anyway, I picked a few out for you guys- I'll post the professional ones when we get them too.

The church (so big!)













Bit of a rubbish confetti shot! (I hope the photographer has one where Mark isn't spitting confetti out!!)


Some posed ones:


Us, ushers and Bridesmaids




Me and Bridesmaids


Mark and Bridesmaids


We got the men (and woman) matching socks that said Groom, Usher etc


Mark and the ushers


Mark's stag party


Mark, his brothers and their girlfriends


Me and my Dad


The cake






Sweet bar:


The first dance....


... but not the only dance!
Mark and his brothers choreographed a dance to 'Call me Maybe'. It was so funny! We have a video somewhere which I'll post a link to but here's some pics in the meantime







Sorry about the massive pic spam, it's really difficult to shortlist 573 photos!!

ETA: forgot to mention that rats were obviously involved in the event. We had pink and white mice at the sweet bar, chocolate rats for favours and the best (wo)man's speech mentioned them too


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Aww congratulations! Everything looks lovely but especially the church and your dress  and the cake looks fab!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww hun you looked stunning and what a lovely church.
Can't wait to see the video!

Didn't all 18 odd of your ratties not want to be bridesmaids? 

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow you look gorgeous Maltey, and I don't think I've ever seen wedding pictures where everyone looked like they were having so much fun


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

AAww congrats. You both look so happy. Brilliant photos


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations!!

Beautiful photos, you looked amazing! 

And you both look so happy, and that you're having the time of your lives! Looks like a really fun day xxx


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Congratulations, it looks like an amazing day and everyone looks so happy. Your dress is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Lovely photos.

Is that Newington church? My dad used to be vicar there and I got married there in 2005!

eta and your bridesmaids dresses I am sure are the same as the one as I wore for my sister's wedding last year! Really lovely


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats  You look beautiful and so happy  I love your dress btw - and well done on getting the meeces and rats involved on the treat side of things :lol:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations, looking forward to the video


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argh how did I miss this!!! Oh Courtney you look stunning!! Mark is a lucky man!

Hope you had a great day....looks like it!! Congratulations on tying the knot.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Becs1051 said:


> Congratulations! Lovely photos.
> 
> Is that Newington church? My dad used to be vicar there and I got married there in 2005!
> 
> eta and your bridesmaids dresses I am sure are the same as the one as I wore for my sister's wedding last year! Really lovely


No it's the Maidstone All Saints Church 

Thanks everybody- it was a really fun day. I'd do it all again!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats!!

Great pics


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh Fantastic. Congratulations xx video soon. ..


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Awww Malty! Congratulations! You look absolutely stunning! You all look so happy  It's been a wonderful time up here too, Dan and I got married the day before!!!! xxx


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome pics  Congratulations and also to you Hazel


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Fantastic pics, congratulations! Loving the sweet bar - amazing!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Video is here!

Ushers&#39; Dance - Mark and Courtney&#39;s Wedding - YouTube


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh maltey that was sooo Funny and good!
Your fella really put in great effort, he was really going for it.
Btw how old is he? He looks very young on the vid, early 20s?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep 22, we both are


----------



## erag0n (Jul 23, 2013)

Your dress is so pretty, everyone looks stunning! Congratulations, and I had a bit of a giggle myself over that video haha!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

The making of the dance:
Mark and his Ushers - YouTube

This was all done in secret so it's nice for me to see what happened behind the scenes!


----------

